# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear για 144Mhz, λαμπάτο...

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χαιρετώ όλους τους λαμπατοκατασκευάκηδες,

θέλω να ρωτήσω απλά αν υπάρχει καμμία κατασκευούλα λιτή (με τα ελάχιστα υλικά) για λαμπάτη παντόφλα στους 144Mhz, να την οδηγήσω μ'ένα απλό 5-watto φορητό και να αναπολήσω τις παλιές καλές εποχές του αυτοταλάντωτου στα FM. Τί ψυχή άλλωστε έχουν μερικοί Μεγάκυκλοι παραπάνω από του 100 στους 144Μhz? Άντε το πολύ πολύ καμμία σπύρα λιγότερη και κανένα ματαβλητό μεγαλύτερο!!! Βέβαια στις παντόφλες μου τη σπάει το πρόσθετο κύκλωμα με το ρελλαί για την λήψη μέσα από την παντόφλα...

Ζητάω δύσκολα?

----------


## Giannis511

Εγώ θα πρότεινα με σχετικά μικρό κόστος το κλασσικό λινεαρ με την 6146W. Με 600 - 750 βολτάκια στην άνοδο 55 βατόπουλα θα δίνει για χαβαλέ! Τώρα για πιο ζόρικα παίζει και 829Β (λυχνία κι αυτή!) με τις δύο πεντόδους παραλληλισμένες. Για την 6146 θα αντιγράψω ένα σχέδιο που υπάρχει και θα το ανεβάσω μέχρι το απόγευμα. Τώρα όμως σχετικά με τις σπείρες θα δώσω αυτές για 88-108 και από κει και πέρα θα τα βρείτε!

----------


## Giannis511

Τα πηνία είναι συντονισμένα για FM 88-108.τα προηγούμενα στάδια είναι 6C4 & 5763.

----------


## ReFas

Η 6146W έχει τα ίδια ηλεκτρ.χαρακτηριστικα με την 6146B.
Από τα στοιχεία των εταιρειών βλέπουμε ότι για ενίσχυση στους 175Mc βγάζει περίπου 40 - 50 W με 400 - 450 βολτ μαξιμουμ.
Απαιτείται η εξουδετέρωση της λυχνίας (όπως και στη μπαντα των FM) για άψογη λειτουργία, και αυτό το ρόλο παίζει ο μεταβλητός στο σκριν στο σχέδιο που ανέβασε ο Γιάννης (πρέπει βέβαια να ρυθμιστεί σωστά).
Η μόνη αλλαγή που για μένα επιβάλλεται είναι να μπει αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό με άμεσο κέρδος στην ενίσχυση.

----------


## Giannis511

Kαθαρά εμπειρικά θα πρότεινα -15 με -20 βολτ  για να μην μπλεντίσει  :Exclamation:   αν και το μπλέ της έχω ακούσει ότι είναι πολύ ωραίο, όχι όμως για την τσέπη χεχεχε!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ReFas

Γιαννη τα αρνητικα δεν τα βαζεις για να μην μπλεδισει...τα βαζεις για να καθορισεις την ταξη λειτουργειας.
Στη περιπτωση μας σε ταξη C σημαινει οτι χωρις οδηγηση RF και με τις DC τασεις η λυχνια δε πρεπει να τραβαει ρευμα
Περιπου στα -45 για 300 στην ανοδο αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ενταξει.
Οταν ειχα μαθει για την εξουδετερωση ειχα τεσταρει μια 6146 με οδηγηση απο MRF237 με αψογη λειτουργεια, δηλαδη γυρνωντας τους μεταβλητους απλα ανεβοκατεβαινε η ισχυς χωρις ιχνος αυτοταλαντωσης.

Με την ευκαιρια το μπλεδιασμα δεν ειναι κακο σημαδι απλα προερχεται απο βρωμιες στο μεταλο της ανοδου και παρατηρηται σαν αντανακλαση στο γυαλι η στη μικα στο εσωτερικο.
Κακο σημαδι ειναι αν παρατηρειται ενα ροζ χρωμα αναμεσα στα ηλεκτροδια πραγμα που σημαινει οτι η λυχνια περιεχει αερια...οχι και τοσο καλο αυτο.

----------


## Giannis511

Δηλαδή και χωρίς οδήγηση αν όλα είναι εντάξει τότε το ρεύμα ανόδου πρέπει να είναι μηδεν?Αν τραβάει ρεύμα χωρίς οδήγηση σημαίνει ότι αυτοταλαντώνει λογικά?Αλήθεια με 600V ανοδικά πόση οδήγηση θέλει ή δεν εξαρτάται από αυτό η οδήγηση?

----------


## Giannis511

Λοιπόν σαν RF amplifier up to 60 Megacycles - Class C - FM telephony έλεγε:

Με 750 ανοδικά μέση ισχύς 70 βατ με τάση πολώσεως στο οδηγό -62 και αντίσταση αυτοπόλωσης 20ΚΩ.Δεν κατάλαβα στο manual της GE λέει με αντίσταση στο οδηγό 20000 Ω και από κάτω αντίσταση στην κάθοδο 470 Ω.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αντίσταση μπαίνει είτε στην κάθοδο είτε στο οδηγό? γιατί στο σχέδιο που ανέβασα η κάθοδος ήταν γειωμένη. 

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...35/6/6146A.pdf

----------


## ReFas

Ναι αυτο σημαινει ειται εχεις αντισταση στο οδηγο και γειωμενη καθοδο ειται αντιθετα αντισταση στην καθοδο και γειωνεις το οδηγο(μεσω ενος RF τσοκ)
Αν τραβαει ρευμα η οχι δε σημαινει τιποτα..... πρεπει να εξηγησω πως δουλευει η λυχνια? 
η πυρωμενη καθοδος βγαζει ηλεκτρονια φαντασου σαν ενα συνεφο να περιβαλει την καθοδο τα ηλεκτρονια ειναι φορτισμενα αρνητικα ετσι η ανοδος που εχει θετικη ταση τα ελκει περναν μεσα απο την ανοδο και δημιουργειται το ρευμα....παρομοια και στα αλλα πλεγματα.
Στο οδηγο δινεις αρνητικη ταση...που απωθει τα ηλεκτρονια, τα δυσκολευει στη διαδρομη μεχρι την ανοδο οσο πιο αρνητικη ταση τοσο πιο λιγα φτανουν στην ανοδο και υπαρχει μια ταση που σταματαει τελειως το ρευμα, σταματαει το περασμα των ηλεκτρονιων, η ταση αποκπης.
Ολα αυτα μονο με συνεχες τασεις στα ηλεκτροδια με DC δηλαδη.
Οταν βαλουμε και εναλασομενο μουσικη η RF τα πραγματα μπλεκουν λιγο αλλα η αρχη λειτουργειας ειναι αυτη..περισοτερα σε βιβλια αλλα και στο νετ φανταζομαι . :Smile:

----------


## Giannis511

Για την λειτουργία των λυχνιών έχω διαβάσει αρκετά μέχρι μικροκυματικές, θύρατρον και άλλες πολλές. Απλώς επειδή με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα κυκλώματα λόγω του ότι είναι απλά θέλω να αποκτήσω γνώσεις πάνω τους μέσα απο εδώ!

Επισυνάπτω και άλλο ένα  που έχει ΕL84 στην οδήγηση, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόση τάση τρώει στι κεφάλι η 46.Αλήθεια πως το υπολογίζουμε?

----------


## ReFas

δε μου αρεσει αυτο το κυκλωμα,...
 τι ενοεις πως υπολογιζεται... η ταση που πρεπει να δουλευει η λυχνια??
εχει καθοριστει απο το εργοστασιο κατασκευης ...αν ενοεις αυτο.

----------


## Giannis511

Βγήκα τελείως offtopic εννοώ μετά την ανόρθωση γενικά πώς υπολογίζουμε την τάση DC?

----------


## ReFas

δε μπορω να σε πιασω, κατι θες να πεις αλλα...
αν ρωτας για τροφοδοτικο ειναι το 1,41 επι την εναλασσομενη ταση  βρισκουμε την DC 
αλλα μαλλον αυτο το ξερεις δε ξερω τι ρωτας....
 :Smile:

----------


## Giannis511

Αυτό ήθελα!Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

ευχαριστώ, με πήγατε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω σε πολύ ωραίες αναμνήσεις... Επειδή όμως όντως θέλω να φτιάξω την κατασκευή για τα 144Μ θα πρέπει να καταλήξουμε σε ορισμένα συμπεράσματα πριν προχωρήσουμε στην κατασκευή. 

1/ Καλά τα specs περί συχνοτήτων ταλάντωσης, η εμπειρία μου από τα 80'ς όταν έβγαινα FM είναι ότι όλες οι λάμπες που θεωρητικά ήταν μέχρι τους 30M ανέβαιναν στους 100Μ χωρίς πρόβλημα (βλ. EL504, 6146A ή Β ακόμα και 807..., η τελευταία με πολύ γλυκιά διαμόρφωση ως αυτοταλάντωτη...). Ξέρω, κάποιοι θα πουν ότι η 'γλυκιά' διαμόρφωση ήταν παραμόρφωση στις μεσαίες συχνότητες διαμόρφωσης ή αποτέλεσμα μη γραμμικής απόκρισης συχνότητας στο φάσμα των υπό διαμόρφωση ακουστικών συχνοτήτων (από τις υψηλές ως τις χαμηλές)... Anyway, σε πολλούς άρεσε...
2/ Μέ βάση το προηγούμενο δηλ. ανεξάρτητα της λάμπας που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί θα περάσουμε τις βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας-κατασκευής, δηλ.:
3/ Έχει κάποιος σχέδιο για χρήση στους 144 Mhz, ώστε να δούμε επακριβώς τί πηνία χρησιμποποιθύνται στην οδήγηση και έξοδο στους 144Μ συγκεκριμένα?
4/ Συμφωνώ με την αρνητική τάση στην οδήγηση ώστε η λάμπα να προστατεύεται στην περίπτωση μη οδήγησής της για οποιοδήποτε λόγο και να περιρίζεται η αυτοταλάντωση. Σκέφτομαι απλή ανάστροφη ανόρθωση δικτύου (-310V) και χρήση αντίστασης για την επιθυμητή αρνητική τάση. Έχει κάποιος να προτείνει την τιμή αντίστασης ή θα την υπολογήσουμε by the book...
5/ Για το ρελαί μεταγωγής από εκπομπή σε λήψη έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι? Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να περαστεί η λήξη από την κεραία μέσω της λάμπας, που σε κατάσταση μη οδήγησης θα παραμένει stand-by.

Γειά προς το παρών...

----------


## Giannis511

οι πυκνωτές "με το ματι" θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 15-20 πικο.Θα ψαξω για αντίστοιχα σχέδια για να δω. επίσης και τα πηνία 1,5 με 2,5 σπείρες κάτω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σχέδια στο Web υπάρχουν αρκετά, αλλά διακρίνονται σε δύο κατηγορίες: ή για πολύ μεγάλους ενισχυτές ή μικρότερους αλλά επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών εποχής (βλ. σχέδια 60's). Στην πρώτη κατηγορία αναφέρεται το επόμενο link, ενώ στη δεύτερη πχ. έχω εντοπίσει κατασκευή με 6146 αλλά πολύ... φορτωμένη...

http://yu1aw.ba-karlsruhe.de/engl.htm

Το ενδιαφέρον για κάτι απλό που να δουλεύει εξακολουθεί καθώς η μπάντα (2μ.) προσφέρεται (δεν έχει π.χ. τις απαιτήσεις ειδικών μεγάλων πηνίων και τεράστιων αραιόφυλλων πυκνωτών των βραχέων (HF))....

Χαιρετώ...

----------


## Tsalapis

Tελικα αυτη η κατασκευη με την 6146 φτιαχτηκε?
Υπαρχει το τελικο σχεδιο για τα 2m ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα με σχετικά μικρό κόστος το κλασσικό λινεαρ με την 6146W. Με 600 - 750 βολτάκια στην άνοδο 55 βατόπουλα θα δίνει για χαβαλέ! Τώρα για πιο ζόρικα παίζει και 829Β (λυχνία κι αυτή!) με τις δύο πεντόδους παραλληλισμένες. Για την 6146 θα αντιγράψω ένα σχέδιο που υπάρχει και θα το ανεβάσω μέχρι το απόγευμα. Τώρα όμως σχετικά με τις σπείρες θα δώσω αυτές για 88-108 και από κει και πέρα θα τα βρείτε!




τα scpecs της 6146 για τάξη C με FM διαμόρφωση είναι οι μέγιστες 
τάσης και δεν είναι καλό να την δουλεύεις στα όρια
αλλιώς θα πάρεις την λάμπα φλαμπε !!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> τα scpecs της 6146 για τάξη C με FM διαμόρφωση είναι οι μέγιστες 
> τάσης *και δεν είναι καλό να την δουλεύεις στα όρια*
> αλλιώς θα πάρεις την λάμπα φλαμπε !!!



Εχεις δικιο μεν, αλλα στα VHF η εκπομπη δεν θα continius, αρα ....
αντεχει και σε λιγα βολτακια παραπανω.

υγ 
εμενα η 829 μου εβγαζε 120watt χαλαρα.
και η 6146 , 70Watt
(88-10 :Cool:

----------


## Antonis12

Στείλε μου πμ ένα ε μάιλ ,καί έχω εγώ 2 παλιά σχέδια νά σού στείλω γιατί δέν ξέρω πως τά ανεβάζω,καί αν θές ανεβασέτα εσύ.Τό ένα είναι 3 στάδια μέ τήν 6252 στήν έξοδο καί τό άλλο 2 μέ τήν 5763.Πιστεύω,θά σέ βοηθήσουν.

----------


## Tsalapis

Αντωνη12 τα αρχεια που μου εστειλες ειναι σε μορφη pdf και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα για ανεβουν. Δεν εχω προγραμμα για να μικρανω τα συγκεκριμενα αρχεια.

Ο ενας πομπος ειναι με διαμορφηση FM και ο αλλος με AM.
Σε αυτο το θεμα εψαχναν για ενα γραμμικο ενισχητη με οδηγηση απο το οδηγο πλεγμα. 

Οπως το σχεδιο του Giannis511.
Εχω κανει καποιες αλλαγες στο σχεδιο εκεινο και θα το ανεβασω μολις μπορεσω.

Για να μπορεσει η 6146 να παιζει και σε ssb ,cw και fm διαμορφωση θα πρεπει να υπαρχει και ενας μεταγωγος ωστε το τροφοδοτικο να βγαζει διαφορετικες τασεις και να αλλαζει και αναλογα το BIAS καθε φορα.


Η 6146 στα 175ΜΗΖ ssb θελει 350V 48watt  και σε cw 435V 65watt.
Tωρα για τα ΦΜ δεν γνωριζω τι ταση λειτουργιας χρειαζεται ή αν θα πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια οπως CW.

----------


## Antonis12

Από αυτά μπορείς νά κρατήσεις τήν βαθμίδα εξόδου καί μέ κάποιες αλλαγές νά οδηγηθεί κατά τά γνωστά,πιό πολύ γιά νά δεις τά πηνία τό έστειλα.Υπάρχει καί άλλος λαμπάτος πομπός μέ 6146 λυχνία εξόδου αλλά είναι τού τράπαλη καί δέν ξέρω αν έχει κατασκευαστεί.Πάντως άν θές στόν στέλνω γιά νά πάρεις μιά ιδέα.

----------


## Tsalapis

Νομιζω οτι το σχεδιο για να λειτουργησει σαν Linear πρεπει να ειναι καπως ετσι. 

Αντωνη τα ειδα τα σχεδια σου αλλα δεν προλαβα να τα τυπωσω και χανομαι ανεβοκατεβαινοντας  :Bored: μεσα στο pdf. Ευχαριστω παντως. :Biggrin:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> .....θέλω να ρωτήσω απλά αν υπάρχει καμμία κατασκευούλα λιτή (με τα ελάχιστα υλικά) για λαμπάτη παντόφλα στους 144Mhz, να την οδηγήσω μ'ένα απλό 5-watto φορητό και να αναπολήσω τις παλιές καλές εποχές του αυτοταλάντωτου στα FM. Τί ψυχή άλλωστε έχουν μερικοί Μεγάκυκλοι παραπάνω από του 100 στους 144Μhz?....



Να σημειώσουμε (για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν) ότι η εκπομπή στη *ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη των 2μ* επιτρέπεται μόνο με *ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια*.

----------


## Tsalapis

Φιλε Γαληνιτη συμφωνω απολυτα. Και απο οτι ξερω, τουλαχιστον εκει που ειμαι εγω οσοι ειναι χωρις αδεια στα vhf  βγαινουν πανω απο τους 146 .

Εμενα με ενδιεφερε  το κομματι εντος της μπαντας

----------


## Nickolaos

Έγινε τίποτε με το Linear Αυτό?Γιατί όσο να ναι ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------

